# Why do most breeder websites suggest males?



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

I do think that for poodles, females are in higher demand. So it may help them sell. But the stereotype does seem to hold true for a lot of dogs that males are more goofy, slow to mature, and more clingy and affectionate. I don't think it's exactly that males make better pets, but they may be a better fit for somebody wanting the specific qualities you are more likely to find in a male. Females are often said to have an advantage in training because they are less distracted and mature more quickly. And they can make a better pet for somebody who can't handle a very clingy dog. But stereotypes are just that, and there are plenty of exceptions. I think it comes down to picking (or having breeder pick) a puppy that has a good temperament match for you.


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

I think breeders are providing a counterbalance to a preference among pet poodle owners to purchase female dogs by pointing out the advantages of male dogs. This allows male puppies to have their fair opportunities for proper placement. What if the male puppy of a litter is the right dog for you, but your biases prevent you from seeing that? 

I'm glad to see breeders providing this information to potential buyers.

I love male dogs. As luck would have it, the two closest dog relationships I have had in my adult life have been with male dogs (Navy, poodle mix; and Merlin, an aussie who passed away about 10 years ago). I recently added a female mini poodle. Why female? It is what made sense with my current dog pack (two elderly males who prefer the company of female dogs, and the recent passing of our female pug). Also, I had been on the fence regarding variety (toy vs mini) and a female mini would more likely be a smaller dog. I prefer dogs around 10 lbs (I think Violet will be around 13 lbs, and that is just fine). Anyway, my reasons were pragmatic, but not out of bias against male dogs.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I’ve never noticed breeders suggesting male puppies on their websites and I’ve looked over many in my search for my minipoo. When I’m ready I will get another poodle so I continue to look at websites. 

I’ve only had females so I have no personal experience. Some people strongly claim there’s a difference while others strongly disagree that there’s a difference. If you use the search function here you can find older discussions on this topic.


----------



## poodlelove01 (Sep 14, 2019)

Hmmm. Interesting, I’ve not noticed that on websites. I do however have a male mini who is very affectionate and happy go lucky and a female Jack Russell that is more independent and less demanding of affection although still enjoys snuggles on her terms. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## old-boots (Dec 17, 2019)

I do agree males should have their chance - I have a male dog now who is a total love and the perfect dog for me. That being said I’d like to add a female since I think he would enjoy the company of a female over another male. I also agree it really does just come down to an individual dog, since I’m still open to a male pup if he clicks with us more than a female. Interesting to hear everyone’s experiences!!


----------



## Zesti_V (Aug 7, 2019)

I think this is more due to people's own personal experiences vs what is actually true across all dogs. My female mpoo is the biggest cuddle monster there is, I couldn't imagine a sweeter more loyal dog.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

old-boots said:


> Hi all,
> I’ve been reading a dizzying number of breeder websites and almost all of them have a bit in there about how males make better pets than females. How they’re more cuddly, more attentive, ect. Is this to put a plug in to sell male pups easier? Since females somehow tend to be in higher demand? Or do you all think it to be true? Just curious since it seems to be a theme. Personally I’m not partial to either sex, I just love any good dog.


I take a harder look when a breeder pushes their males pups more than their females. This *may be* to sell the unlucky female pups to unsavory irresponsible or commercial breeders for a higher price, or to use these females as breeding stock for themselves. 

*This leaves a surplus of male puppies, which the breeder will then promote as being "more desirable".* 

Take a hard look for red flags at the breeder's set up, i.e.:

Selling the pups without registration, 
No basic health guarantees that even a pet shop will give you, 
No original proof of DNA or other types of health testing,
Too many dogs, hiding the number of dogs they own, 
The mother of the puppies is "unavailable" to see, 
An unclean environment, and or
Something just doesn't feel right about the character of the person. Tear your eyes away from the cute puppies long enough to study the breeder as carefully as you study those puppies.

None of this will be an issue with a good breeder, and a great breeder's icing on the cake which most knowledgeable buyers opt for, is they also do activities in performance sports and/or conformation shows to championship. 

And yes, good dogs come in both genders.


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

I am really late in finding this thread, but I wanted to chime in. In my adult life, I have had about 50/50 male to female dogs. In poodles specifically, I have had 2, one a toy and now a mini. They are/were both males. In my experience, all of my male dogs (purebreds, mixes) have been more affectionate and clingly. I know with the first male poodle I had, a deeper, closer and stronger bond occurred than I'd experienced before then. I had always said he was my one-in-a-lifetime dog. 6 years ago I got my male mini, and now I've had 2 that fit that bill. My bond with my current poodle is even stroger than the first. I also have a female poodle mix. She can be so very affectionate quite a lot of the time, but it seems she doesn't quite "need" me as much. She's more independent (as have been all my other female dogs) and likes her quiet time away from me and the other dogs. So in my experience, I have found this claim about males and females to be true. I got to a certain point where I didn't even want another female dog, although I did get them and was always happy i did.


----------

